# Anyone running FRONT WHEEL DRIVE TRUCK?



## welded wrenches (Oct 19, 2004)

HI all.,Anyone running front drive truck...front wheel drive only on the shifter..aka NP 205 twin stick ,others know it as a rock krawler conversion kit.Has two transfercase shifters shift patter is FL-FN-FH and RL-RN-RH thats what shift knob read.. Capable of running front wheel drive only (75 GMC 3/4 ) .


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

with a plow on the front and pushin snow and you prob running a 10 bolt or dana 44 front on that 3/4 ton you are already puttin the axle shafts and u-joints to the test . 

why would you want to try front drive only ? 

only reason i would try it is if i broke somthin in the rear and had to limp home.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

For off road Yes, but i would not do it for on road. I have done this in the past and the torque steer is far more severe than in a front wheel drive car, unsafe IMO.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Dude, it's not that big of a deal. Twin stick conversions have been around for decades.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

sweetk30;1159901 said:


> with a plow on the front and pushin snow and you prob running a 10 bolt or dana 44 front on that 3/4 ton you are already puttin the axle shafts and u-joints to the test .
> 
> why would you want to try front drive only ?
> 
> only reason i would try it is if i broke somthin in the rear and had to limp home.


What he said. Exactly.


----------



## welded wrenches (Oct 19, 2004)

*And YES .............*

this conversion twin stick np205 conversion kits ...upgrade has paid for it sellf..Works great able to do 90% of comm..lots with it..a whole LOT less wear and tear on ball joints and u-joints..andc also running 2200 rpm stall torque converter,,for a higher rpm at slow speed...thanks for everyones opinion.. and user name K30 thankyou too ....if this kit works in a rock krawler rail buggy...figured i would give it a try too.. ps this was acoversion kit from ..off road design-.....


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

no problem.

i just got my twin stick kit from www.offroaddesign.com and cant wait to install it in my plow truck.

wanted one for some time and finaly scored a deal on a new but used one from a offroader who parted his rig before finished. my stock shifter setup is getting way to stiff even lubed and never can tell were 2high and 4 high is when you pull back.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

welded wrenches;1159872 said:


> HI all.,Anyone running front drive truck...front wheel drive only on the shifter..aka NP 205 twin stick ,others know it as a rock krawler conversion kit.Has two transfercase shifters shift patter is FL-FN-FH and RL-RN-RH thats what shift knob read.. Capable of running front wheel drive only (75 GMC 3/4 ) .


It was my understanding that the twin stick gave you the ability to run in 2 low. It does not have the ability to completely disconnect the rear drive. Only way I have seen to disconnect rear drive was adding lookouts to a rear axle. Basically the twin stick uses one stick for hi and low and other for 2 wheel and 4 wheel drive.

I could be way off here since it has been many many many years since I read into any of the off roading stuff.

EDIT

After looking around a bit, you can make a NP205 work in front wheel only but this requires internal mods.

http://www.offroaddesign.com/instructions/NP205 shift instructions.html


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

- Smoother shifting than the stock shifter
- MUCH less effort to shift
- More positive gear selection, no more guessing if you're in Neutral or 4Lo or 2high or 4high.
- Kit adds rear wheel drive low range without any internal modifications to the NP205.
- Kit adds full front and rear wheel drive capability when combined with ORD modified shift rails.


----------



## welded wrenches (Oct 19, 2004)

*front*

..yes with this kit ,,it does shift to front wheel drive ONLY....with hi and low range front wheeliing only....to makes things easy to understand one shifter controls front axle..the other shifter controls rear axle....each shifter pattern is.. Hi-N-Low and Hi-N-Low,,the shifter knobs read RL -FN-RH and FL-FN-FH.....ya


----------

